
Ask HN: What is your proven way for making money online? - pythonbull
It can be blog.
======
codegeek
Proven ways to make money online:

1\. Product

2\. Service

3\. Ads

4\. Affiliate commissions

Basically, most online money making involves one or more of the steps above.
Let me expand a bit more:

Product

\----------

\- You can build a SAAS and charge a subscription fee.

\- You can sell code such as themes, plugins etc for variety of platforms
including WordPress, bootstrap etc either on your own website or through
marketplaces such as themeforest, wrapbootstrap etc

\- You can create and sell desktop apps. E.g. Text editors such as Sublime
etc.

\- You can create and sell apps on smartphones/ipad/iOs/Android.

\- Create "tutorials" and "how-tos" and charge for them. E.g. laracasts.com

Service

\--------

Service can be anything really but for the HN crowd, it could be things like:

\- Provide managed hosting services. E.g. Host WordPress sites for clients,
provide maintenance for a fixed fee

\- Become a freelancer and offer your services on fiverr.com or freelancer.com
etc.

Ads

\-------

\- Create a niche blog and start writing quality articles.

\- Sign up with Google Adsense and/or buysellads.com and hopefully, get a
decent amount of quality hits on your blog and make money.

Affiliates

\-----------

\- Signup with Amazon Affiliates and start writing about their products on
your blog. You could make money by referrals

\- Do you use a software product you really like ? Check if the company offers
affiliate program. Signup with their program. E.g. Affiliate program through
themeforest etc.

-

